# Introduction



## Christina123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, my wife, my son and myself are planning on moving from the UK and settling in Italy. We think we like the look of the Puglia region and would be buying a place hopefully with a part we could let for a small income. We welcome input from anyone already living in Italy with useful comments on best regions, cost of living, healthcare etc. Thanks, Bryan and Chris


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

welcome christina . con ak-ka with a h thats what the italians call my whife as she spells it the english way 

as for Puglia , i would think hard and long . its a verry poor region we started to think of puglia to retire to but chaged our mind pretty smart after visiting it 

but horses for corses . but please put your boots on the ground and stay a week or so


----------



## Christina123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you for the advice, we are open to all suggestions as to where we should look, Currently looking at Calabria. Would like sandy beaches nearby, somewhere not too far from a size town. Anyone got any suggestions please? Bryan and Chris.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

abruzzo


----------



## Caerus (Nov 11, 2013)

I second Pudd2. We have been researching for three years and believe Abruzzo is a very good choice although we are looking more for a holiday home than a full time residence. For a place fairly close to sandy beaches I would recommend anywhere near Pescara. Pescara is the largest town on the Adriatic in Abruzzo. My own preference would be between Pescara and Vasto to the south and from the coast to about 15 minutes inland. North of Pescara is also good but I have more concerns about earthquakes to the north. There are many small towns inland and properties are less expensive than on the coast. Be careful that any village/town you pick is thriving as there are a number that have many properties for sale because people are leaving.

Some other advantages to Abruzzo are that Rome is about a two hour drive and there are good road and rail connections to the rest of Europe. Pescara has an airport with flights to Stanstead.

If you like parks, Abruzzo has the largest parks in Italy. I believe about 30 percent is parkland or protected areas.

As everywhere in Italy, the job situation needs to be considered if you will need to work. Work is difficult to find. If your Italian language skills are weak it will make things even more difficult. I suspect that as difficult as it is it will be less difficult than Puglia.

Having a place on the coast near beaches would make it easier if you had a part for holiday lets as the Abruzzo coast is a favourite place for Italians to holiday in. if you're thinking of a more permanent rental I believe there are several industrial areas (north of Atessa?) which may afford the possibility of renting to workers. Unfortunately I can't be more specific.

Cost of living should not be much difference between Puglia and Abruzzo. 

Healthcare is apparently excellent with good hospitals in several areas. Pudd2 can probably elaborate more.

If anyone disagrees with any of the above please feel free to comment. Although I have been doing much much research, I don't live in the area (yet) and could be wrong on some of my statements.

In any case Christina123, welcome to the forum and I wish you all the best in your search.


----------



## Christina123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello Caerus, many many thanks for all the information on your message its very helpful. We wont be looking for work but our son will, he is 43 and has said to us that this would be his main worry above anything else. Thank you once again. Christina. x


----------



## mauri (Jan 26, 2015)

I would suggest Marche. My experience is that the more close you are to north regions, the more is the quality of life.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

mauri said:


> I would suggest Marche. My experience is that the more close you are to north regions, the more is the quality of life.


where oh where did you gain your imformation for such a sweeping misleading statment abruzzo is the green heart of italy good food , good people some of the best hospitals in italy , and most of all some of the freindles people in italy 

they say of the Abruzzei strong but kind 
forte e gentile so please check your facts our visit abruzzo


----------



## Mayfane (Mar 20, 2016)

Following this thread with I terest. We are an Irish, retired couple looking at making a move. Is it possible to rent or buy a mobile home on a campsite, and liuve there from April to October?


----------



## The-cat (Feb 27, 2016)

Mayfane said:


> Following this thread with I terest. We are an Irish, retired couple looking at making a move. Is it possible to rent or buy a mobile home on a campsite, and liuve there from April to October?


www.rentalup.eu/Italy/Puglia/motorhomes-rental-Bari.html

Home - Salentocaravan

Noleggio camper caravan bari torre a mare puglia | Luisautocaravan Spa


----------



## Mayfane (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you The-cat for your suggestions.
We actually have a mobile home (large static caravan) already, and we can transport it to Italy. 
However, what I'm really looking for is a campsite, where we can place our home and pay an annual rent, and live in it for maybe six - eight months of the year.
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## The-cat (Feb 27, 2016)

https://www.google.it/webhp?sourcei...m=lcl&tbs=lf_msr:-1,lf:1,lf_ui:1&rlfi=hd:;si:

http://www.campeggievillaggi.it/campeggi-Puglia.html


----------

